# SYDNEY | 180 George Parramatta | 213m | 699ft | 66 fl | 189m | 620ft | 58 fl | U/C



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Final Approval given by the Sydney Central City Planning panel. 



upwards said:


> *DA lodged - DA/480/2018*
> *
> Charles & George Parramatta*
> 
> ...


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Will be Parramatta's tallest residential tower when complete


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

_- double post -_


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Already under excavation. Photo by formsy:

2019-10-12_04-56-16 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice. Modern but elegant as well.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by Parraman



ParraMan said:


> Thanks decromin, beautiful shot!!!
> 
> I had my walk this morning and noticed the hole certainly looking bigger and deeper...
> 
> ...


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

--



CULWULLA said:


> oct27


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by decromin



decromin said:


> Bigger again


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by decromin



decromin said:


>


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photos by ParraMan



ParraMan said:


> Not wrong about any of the above... and yes I'm pretty sure that's a crane base, couple pics from this morning:
> 
> 
> 2019-12-08_01-48-50 by formsy, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photos by ParraMan



ParraMan said:


> There's construction happening in that big hole, from Sunday:
> 
> 
> 2019-12-15_05-26-32 by formsy, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

The core has been formed and cranes being installed. This one is now under construction.



ParraMan said:


> The crane base in the hole this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 2019-12-22_10-07-20 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photos by @formsy 

20200424_145213~2 by formsy, on Flickr

20200424_145359~2 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by @formsy

2020-06-21_12-05-37 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by @formsy

2020-08-16_12-41-28 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by @ParraMan 

2020-10-10_03-02-28 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photos by @ParraMan

2020-11-12_08-10-32 by formsy, on Flickr

2020-11-12_08-10-51 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-08 by Pump71


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Peter1980 (May 14, 2019)

by yours truly…


----------



## Peter1980 (May 14, 2019)

Great Photo by @motion
Taller tower now structurally topped out.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some aerial views of Parramatta


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------

